# Price Reduction CPS 13 ft 8-12



## william1 (Nov 30, 2003)

Excellent condition I see no scratches or other marks on the rod . The reel seat that is on the rod has been shrink wrapped over from the day of purchase. Price new $304.00. Will sell for $250.00. . Free shipping conus. Will email pics on request. Thanks


----------



## william1 (Nov 30, 2003)

Sold


----------

